# MTL Tank



## ChadB (16/9/19)

Hi guys, 
I left my mod on an international flight and am unable to get the same one due to no stock. 
Looking for an MTL, I was using the Innokin Zenith tank - so something similar to this.

TIA


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/9/19)

you want to go for a rebuildable or one with commercial coils ?


----------



## ChadB (16/9/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> you want to go for a rebuildable or one with commercial coils ?


Commercial coil. 
I'd love another Zenith or Zlide but can't find it in South Africa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/9/19)

ChadB said:


> Commercial coil.
> I'd love another Zenith or Zlide but can't find it in South Africa


dont know much about tanks with commercial coils but heard a lot of good things about twisp tanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA (16/9/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> dont know much about tanks with commercial coils but heard a lot of good things about twisp tanks


Yeah great tanks I agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/9/19)

Try the vape guy. @BumbleBee
I think I saw zenith coils on his website. But I stand to be corrected


ChadB said:


> Commercial coil.
> I'd love another Zenith or Zlide but can't find it in South Africa

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (16/9/19)

Resistance said:


> Try the vape guy. @BumbleBee
> I think I saw zenith coils on his website. But I stand to be corrected


You sir, are a life saver! I was minutes from ordering internationally. 
Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (17/9/19)

So I have recalled correctly. Glad to be of help bro.


ChadB said:


> You sir, are a life saver! I was minutes from ordering internationally.
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

